

AngelList for Developers - cooleyad
http://DevelList.com

======
BobKabob
"We're the AngelList for Developers"

Ok, so now, instead of trying to figure out what one company does, I have to
figure out what two companies do!

------
nrc2107
Are there any other sites that play matchmaker between developers and start-
ups??

~~~
wiseleo
Mine. I am working on something particularly clever. We'll start with
HackerDojo and SemanticSeed. :)

I'll announce it here when the "unpretty" version starts to work.

